# Werte in MySQL eintragen -> auslesen -> editieren wieder eintragen



## M@rk (6. März 2004)

Hallo Leute,

vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen. Was ich will ist auf einer Fußball Site den Trainern der verschiedenen Jugenden die Möglichkeit zu geben, in einem geschützten Bereich Spielpläne bzw. Ergebnisse und Berichte eintragen zu lassen.
Zum besseren Verständnis, ein Trainer der C-Jugend trägt den Spielplan  über ein Formular am Saisonauftackt ein. Wärend der Saison muß er die Möglichkeit haben die Ergebnisse sowie die Speilbererichte eintragen zu können.
Im Publicbereich wird die Tabelle natürlich normal angezeigt ohne sie editieren zu können...

Ne Tabelle anlegen, bzw etwas reinzuschreiben ist ja in verschieden Tuts schön beschrieben.
 Aber wie kann ich die Datensätze wieder genauso auslesen, editieren und wieder an die gleiche Stelle schreiben?

Kann mir jemand da helfen, da ich in PHP und MySQL gerade dabei bin es zu lernen und dies ein weiteres schönes Projekt wäre...



Gruß M@rk


----------



## liquidbeats (6. März 2004)

Diesbezüglich findet man im Netz Haufenweise Tutorials selbst Auf tutorials.de
php.net
phpforum.de
etc.

Und nie vergessen! wer google richtig zu Benutzen weis, der hat Gefunden was er sucht =)
gibt Folgendes bei google ein

php tutorials sql
oder
php tutorials mysql


----------



## M@rk (6. März 2004)

alles klar werde mal mein Glück versuchen...


Vielen Dank


----------



## liquidbeats (6. März 2004)

mach das.
Ich würde dir einen Code Porsten aber meine Rechner auf dem sich alles Befindet ist voll Abgeschmiert.


----------



## M@rk (7. März 2004)

ok kein problem, vielleicht später ich melde mich hier auf alle fälle falls ich nichts gefunden habe. Mir gings halt auch darum, den zu kennen von dem das script ist, um eventuelle Fragen stellen zu können... halt einfach wegen dem lerneffekt.



Gruß M@rk


----------



## liquidbeats (7. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von M@rk _
> *
> Aber wie kann ich die Datensätze wieder genauso auslesen, editieren und wieder an die gleiche Stelle schreiben?
> *



Das bekommst du mittelst Update hin

$sql = "Update spielstaende From deinetabelle stand1 = '$form1', stand2 = '$form2' WHERE username LIKE '$username' ;

das $username kannst du  auch durch eine ID ersetzen (haben mir viele gesagt das sei Besser) ich habe das lieber so gemacht in meinem Communitybereich. Läuft sehr gut.
Ichweis ja nicht wie es bei dir Strukturiert ist aber dies soll nur ein anschauliches Beispiel sein.
Für Fehlerfreiheit keine Garantie
1. Es ist Sonntag
2. Ich habe die Nacht durchzecht  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## liquidbeats (7. März 2004)

sorry hab das auslesen vergessen.

$sql = "SELECT spielstaende From deinetabelle stand1 = '$form1', stand2 = '$form2' WHERE ID LIKE '3' ;

oder alles ausgeben

$sql = "SELECT spielstaende From deinetabelle stand1 = '$form1', stand2 = '$form2' ;


Wie gesagt Keine Fehlerkorektur.
Und wenn ich mir das so Anschaue stimmt da was nicht.
Habe aber jetzt echt kein Kopp um das zu Prüfen  
Bin saumüde


----------



## M@rk (7. März 2004)

Kann ich verstehen,
schlaf dich erstmal aus und ich versuche mein Bestes...


Gruß M@rk


----------



## liquidbeats (7. März 2004)

Nix mit Schlafen  
meine Freundin killt mich wenn ich jetzte ins bett gehe. stattdessen welze ich das netz nach PHP tutorials durch. =)

Viel glück beim basteln =)


----------

